# Help for 6 year old feral female



## Donna A (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi I have been feeding a feral cat for 6 years now who was trapped neutered and released back into my care. She killed a bird last Sunday and seems to be sick now. She hasnt eaten since Monday today is Friday. I even tried bringing her salmon this afternoon took a few licks but walked away. She is squinty eyed and looks like there is blood coming out of her eyes. The organization that helped me trap her 5 years ago (she had three litters and we trapped all her babies) want me to trap her to take her to the vet but how do I trap a cat that wont eat and wont let me touch her. I can see she has lost weight. I feel so bad. Can anyone help me with suggestions? The organization has been no help to me at all.
She loves her treats still comes running but just stares at them and looks like she is nauseous when she smells the food. Yes I give her wet food everyday as well as hard food.

I'm desperate for advice.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Your going to have to be creative and find away to catch her or she isn’t going to make it. She seems very sick. Follow her wherever she goes. Use heavy duty gloves.


----------



## Donna A (Jul 30, 2021)

I have a cage to trap her with as soon as I bring it out she runs up the fence and doesnt come back till evening. I cant leave it in the night because there are racoons and skunks that sometimes come by and I dont want to catch them. Today she ate a little chicken I had made in the crockpot and I gave her some salmon and she ate a few bites. Her meow seems stronger today and she runs to me when I come out but cautiously. Im going out several times to see if I can get her to eat even a few bites. She sleeps in her cubby on a fluffy blanket and after she rests a few hours I come out with the food Ive even warmed it up for her.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

That IS frustrating, D. It's hard to say without knowing all the details but here's a few suggestions. If the cubby she sleeps in is portable, you could ease up to her when she's in it, block off the exit, and bring her and the cubby to the vet. If not, you could wait until she's sleeping in her cubby, then quickly wrap her in her blanket and put her in a carrier that's ready but out of her sight. If not, you could call her, put her food down, sit near her, scruff her and put her in the carrier. 

If you use food as a lure, it's best to do it when they're really hungry. Cats generally don't like warm food, but tuna fish can be very enticing. Feel free to say that none of these suggestions are possible and we can try to come up with something else.


----------



## Donna A (Jul 30, 2021)

She isnt nice and her cubby isnt portable. She has two ,one is wooden the rescue gave me and the other was a wicker ottomon with a shelf i covered with tarps and has a fluffy blanket in there. This morning she took a few bites of a tuna cat food and was licking the water from it since it was the shredded with liquid and she even ate two small treats. She trusts me but I cannot touch her. As soon as I open the patio door she comes bolting out of her cubby on high alert. She has always been wicked in fact before they neutered her I had to keep my dog in the house because she would attack her. Once they trapped her her hormones calmed down but she just remained wicked. Ugh this is so frusterating. She seems a bit better today but I must have gone outside 10 times yesterday with food to see if she will eat a few bites then i took it back inside a came back an hour later. Its almost like she runs to me but then seems confused as to the food. Maybe she had a stroke or has dementia? After 6 years I guess I love this wicked lady even though she hates the world.Since this is a long weekend even if I trapped her no vets are open except emergency ones. I plan on calling a hospital that is just for cats in my area on Tuesday and ask their advice. Hope she will hang in there till then. I also have another rescue option I'm calling today. As you know most of them dont get back to you at all. As for the local shelter they say if she is a threat they will come out and basically lasso her and take her and put her down. I just cant do it to her. She has had a good life here getting all the food she wants and treats and a place to sleep.


----------



## Donna A (Jul 30, 2021)

Update she is back to normal now eating her food and treats and the other morning i knelt by her while she was eating and for the first time in 6 years she was purring. But still cant move or she bolts or backs up and hisses at me. I guess something she ate. Her eyes are also back to normal no discharge. The lady from the rescue was so concerned that she hasnt even sent me a text to see how she is. Figures.


----------

